# KAL pattern nominations



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

If you would like to contribute a pattern for consideration in the next knit-a-long (KAL) please do so here.

Keep in mind that we are hoping to challenge our skills a bit and learn something new. 

Only 1 pattern per person, please-thank you. 

When there are enough to make a poll, but before there are TOO many to pick from!, we will have a vote. YAY!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am going nominate the new knitty pattern, for the Sweetheart socks.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw11/PATTsweetheart.php

Why? 

~Size 3 needles and thicker yarn so it will go quicker than a sockyarn pattern
(the sock is only worked over 50 or 58 stitches instead of the usual 64 or more)

~It has a cable chart, but not a terribly complicated one.

~Toes up, a chance to try this method 

~Afterthought heel, which will be new to me. Although it looks like it is basically the same as the standard paired decreases for the toes. No wrap and turn!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

One pattern??? I have trouble picking out just one to knit something! lol!
ok, so are we doing socks, or just anything?
so many to choose from either way!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Anything you want mamaj. I personally love socks the BEST, but whatever.

I get to feeling too bossy if I demand socks from every KAL.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

UGH !! It's SO hard to just pick one pattern !!! 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lusekofte-sque-mitts

It has a chart .......
It's a small project ....

I usually knit socks, so I chose these to be different !!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I struggle with knitting shawls...I have attempted one and failed...so if anyone has a simple and easy shawl I would love you to nominate it. Cheers


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have a list of shawls I want to do that is a mile long!
I have a bunch of yarn already bought for them too. Here is a relatively simple sounding pattern, but it has a chart. You need to get a login with Paton's yarn to see it, but it is free.

http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4983 

So - that is my 1 suggestion!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My nomination~~~~~

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-gardener


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Tallpines, those are SO pretty, oh my gosh!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Tallpines those ARE beautiful and they seem to have a bit of everything.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

tallpines said:


> My nomination~~~~~
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-gardener


Lovely! And best knit in a single color so that none of the detail gets lost.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful, Tallpines! Between the Sweetheart socks and now these, I can't think of a nomination!

Jessie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a lovely shawl pattern that is fitted. I call it a moth wing. It's very easy and can be done in stockinette or garter.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

How about a mobius? I've always wanted to knit one but have been sidetracked by lace shawls.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shazza here's a fairly simple shawl that I've wanted to knit for a few years now. http://www.woolywest.com/Pages-Notebook/notebook_shawl.html

Wendy this is not my ONE nomination. I'm just posting this so Shazza an see it.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks MArchy I have put that one in my Rav queue....and I am now a member of Patons lol and scanning their free patterns.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Oooh, some really beautiful things nominated so far!

Here is my sort of one nomination. Have you seen the Della series? 

There are fingerless mitts: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/della-mitts

There is a cowl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/della-cowl

And there are SOCKS!: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/della-socks

A person could pick which one they want to knit. Someone intimidated by socks could do the cowl first to get the stitches down, and then graduate to the socks or mitts.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I absolutely love those socks, Tallpines! Just downloaded the pattern.Also, the Della cowl. 

This is my nomination:

http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/freeKnittingPatternPrestoChango.asp

I made a couple of them for a friend's baby who had to be fed through a tummy tube for a while. Fairly easy but the little removable front makes it interesting. It's easy to alter and add your own ideas too. -I'd like to put that spider from tallpines socks on the front

Made mine in wool, not the cotton suggested.

Pauline


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pigeon Lady that's adorable.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

....ain't fair to those of us what cain't read patterns........:sob:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, Paula Deen&#8230;&#8230;..time for YOU to stop playing the victim; besides, this here would just be, yet another way for you to electrify the ladies with your inherent talent! Ya know ya want to!

GAM, I think I&#8217;m innnn! I vote for the gloves, so far!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR that was your choice, sorry but it's true. No stinkin' patterns for you, as I recall


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> ....ain't fair to those of us what cain't read patterns........:sob:


Whenever you are ready to learn, we will be here for you.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is what we have so far:

1. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw11/PATTsweetheart.php, socks

2.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/libr...fte-sque-mitts, mitts

3.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-gardener, socks (extremely ambitious pattern)

4. The Della 'series'
~fingerless mitts: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/della-mitts
~cowl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/della-cowl
~SOCKS!: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/della-socks

5.http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4983

6.http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/freeKn...estoChango.asp, baby sweater


Anyone else? WIHH, do you want the Mojo? :teehee: 
Marchwind, are you about narrowed down to one? Please dont do what Annie did and call a 'series'. LOL.

There are only so many options available for polls here you know. 
Anybody else with a grand pattern sure to win our vote?
Am I leaving anyone out?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM you can be so mean, I'm going to go and pick something right now.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well the one I wanted to nominate didn't have a chart like I thought it might. So never mind :huh:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm diving into my knitting list to see if there's anything there.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I hope something is picked that I can follow. I've been knitting a long time, but am self taught and pretty much a knit and purl lady.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The GREAT thing about a KAL is that there's lots of help available from the experienced knitters...even when it comes to charts.
I tried for years to knit sock heel flaps and heel turns and if it wasn't for the KAL that I followed I'd still be a failure at sock knitting.
For chart knitting one needs pen, paper, markers (storebought or pieces of yarn or string) Lifelines (yarn strung through stitches just in case one needs to rip because of mistake, I use lifelines all the time)) and the wonderful helpful knitters here!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

When do we get to vote???
Not that I am antsy or anything!
Hey - I have to work all weekend, so give me a heads up on when I need to look for the poll!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I will put the poll up tonight.
Only leaving that vote open for a few days this time, until monday. 

Everyone gets too antsy otherwise. 

Sometime tonight after supper I will see if I can remember how to make the poll thingie work.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> That way there's no annoying husband (did I say that out loud?!?!? :shocked: ) I mean HANDSOME CHARMING ENTERTAINING and DISTRACTING husband to derail my concentration.


Keep a stock of new gun magazines or catalogs. Casually leave one out where he will find it. Problem solved!! :icecream:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

:rock: thnx GAM for putting up with my pushyness!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Good save, WIHH! Sorry I cheated guys.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's mine. I think they're wonderfully hypnotic!  I'd probably print teh pattern out in black and white though. LOL The chart for these reminds me of the optical illusion pictures. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dizzy-6


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

You know, I've never used lifelines. Maybe that's why I sputter and blow a lot of bubbles when things go wrong!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> And whenever I get to a "hard part" - I always make sure I am FRESH (like at 4:45am on a Saturday morning  ) and ready to tackle something "tricky".
> 
> 
> > 4:45 AM! That would NEVER work for me!
> ...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tallpines said:


> And even after more than 50 years of knitting, I need to learn---------what the heck in this talk about a "lifeline"?
> 
> Can you give me a link showing that sort of thing?


http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-tips

Scroll down to under "fixing mistakes", there is a vid.


----------

